# Ride video in Eastern Washington



## 80turbota (Dec 3, 2011)

Some time back I stumbled over a video of some people riding in Eastern Washington. Dayton, Starbuck, Dixie, Prescott. That whole area. Now I can't find it. I am hoping someone here has seen it and knows it. 
Any help here would be appreciated.


----------

